# Ceramic log repair



## Stegman (Sep 9, 2013)

Picked up a new [used] gas stove yesterday, but made the mistake of not removing the ceramic logs before loading it into the truck. When I got home 86 miles later, I discovered they had become dislodged and knocked around a bit. They didn't break, but a couple of them have chipped, leaving less-than-realistic looking white spots. 

My question: What, if anything, can I use to touch up these white spots on the logs? I was thinking of maybe just good old brown/black/gray magic marker.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 9, 2013)

i've used high temp stove paint on logs for years, i prefer charcoal by stove brite


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2013)

I would guess that magic marker would burn off


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 9, 2013)

Like Dave said, Hi-temp stove paint  works best, & I've used it in the past. Make sure it's COMPLETELY dry before you light the stove, tho. 
I HAVE had it ignite if the repaired spot was directly in contact with the flames... If any logs have broken into larger pieces, I've managed to reattach/repair them with longer drywall screws. You have to use a manual screwdriver, tho, NOT a powered driver.


----------

